# Canon 50D Shutter Question. Advice Please!



## LaserCat1975 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello everyone.  I recently bought a very well cared for Canon 50D for a very good price.  The body is in great shape and I have updgraded some minor things on the body.  I recently ran my shutter count using an online program and found that it is around 140k.  I've noticed that the shutter can be somewhat sluggish at times.   My questions are;

1.  Should I invest in having the shutter replaced now or wait until it goes out totally?  I know it can run 200-300 dollars for shutter work.  I'm getting more and more into taking shots and figure that I will eventually upgrade to a 6D or 5D.  Is my money best spent going toward a full frame body like the 6D or 5D now, or wait until I get to that bridge before I cross it? 

2.  Is the sluggishness shutter related or possibly circuit board related?

Thanks for your insight everyone!

LaserCat1975


----------



## enzodm (Dec 11, 2012)

If the price is very very very very good, ok. If not really, I would give back a malfunctioning body (what does it mean "sluggish"?).


----------



## ph0enix (Dec 11, 2012)

What exactly do you mean by sluggish?  It's possible that the camera is simply trying to focus before taking the shot when the release is half pressed.  Is the sluggishness reproducible when you switch to manual focus?


----------



## LaserCat1975 (Dec 11, 2012)

It may just be me not being patient w AF. I'm more concerned with the shutter life at this point. I hate to drop 300 on a body I paid only a little more than that for.


----------



## enzodm (Dec 12, 2012)

Canon life expectancy for 50D is 100000. Put it in manual focus and take some picture to be sure is only AF.


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Dec 12, 2012)

If the shutter truly is sluggish, get it fixed. If it's not then I wouldn't worry about getting the shutter worked on until you do have some problems. I've more than doubled the expected shutter life of a few different Canon models without any problems. They generally last much longer than expected.


----------

